# TRUMAN LAKE AREA HUNTING



## aadavis422 (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone having any luck around Truman lake or in the Clinton/Warsaw area?? am going down there this weekend to check the usual spots. hope they are popping


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a little south at Lake if the ozarks. I've found a few, but it's still early. Next week will be prime


----------

